# Ward Hawthorne serial number ID



## Judy (Sep 22, 2010)

*Can any one tell me what the Serial number decodes to be? C10450 on a Girls Hawthorne bike.. Thank you*


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hawthorne used several suppliers and the serial numbers follow the patterns used by those companies. In addition those companies repeated numbers so a number by itself is not enough to produce a build date for a Hawthorne. If you post pictures of the bike (and serial number if possible) it should be possible to provide an approximate build date for the bike accurate to about a half year in some cases.


----------

